# Need to DIY this...



## Gringo (23/6/20)

Hey membas !!!
As my favorite juice is nearly done and i see no light at the end of the Zuma tunnel ... pls can the gurus guide me in the right direction.
Tigers Milk ( SA addition hahahah ) is my daily and also my go-to juice, but as its not currently available for purchase, i thought that i would try and mix it. Note that i do not intend to clone it as that would be unethical, but if i could mix something that is close, i will be a happy vaper...
So if any one could perhaps give me tips on what flavors you think will work, pls dont hold back... ( tongue in cheek hahahah ) Many Thanks !!!
Below pic for ref:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mrh (23/6/20)

Wish I could help - which is worse? - having a device with coils that work and no good juice - or the other way around? like me grrrrr

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gringo (23/6/20)

mrh said:


> Wish I could help - which is worse? - having a device with coils that work and no good juice - or the other way around? like me grrrrr


I hear you ... sorry man. Oooo i have lots of nice juice ... some still steeping...like a 1L of frosteeeeessss , but no more Tigers ...good luck hope you come right...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/6/20)

not sure of this could help

https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2494436/Tigers Milk %28100%25FA%29

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gringo (23/6/20)

vicTor said:


> not sure of this could help
> 
> https://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/2494436/Tigers Milk %28100%25FA%29


Thanks Victor... nope not that one. But thanks for the thought !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

